# Coding for screening of tobacco



## rosemarys (Feb 9, 2016)

We are beginning to do urine nicotine testing.  That is all they will be coming in for.  Patients need to turn this in to their insurance to receive discounted
premiums.  Does anyone know what ICD-10 code would be best to use?

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 9, 2016)

Make sure you get a waiver, now if the employer will cover the test you may want to see if they have a specific form or diagnosis. This reminds me of the biometric data sheets for discounted insurance which is also not covered by most plans

Id probably go with Z02.6 - Encounter for examination for insurance purposes


----------

